# Naruto 699-700 Discussion Thread [1]    - Part 4



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Nov 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Burn It With Enton!!!!



Since when has Enton actually harmed anything beyond an inconvenience?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 6, 2014)

The last pic is obviously false. Kishi's drawings don't look like that.


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

nice i love it.


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 6, 2014)

The 20 century city in the background looks so out of place. They probably have cars, planes and an actual government over there. Meanwhile Konoha is just some village of LARP fanatics playing ninja.

[YOUTUBE]qRxwBb7ev1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

LeeSaku baby would have Next Level taijutsu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm guessing that City is just Kishi referring that the Naruto World was held back in terms of advancing cause of the constant strife.Always could have been our Era, but it was never able to until the times of Unity and Peace bringing a golden age to civilization.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 6, 2014)

Boruto appears to be a One Piece fan


----------



## firedragonde (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah well.. i already have a brain damage after seeing this abomination of lee...


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Jannoy said:


> LeeSaku baby would have Next Level taijutsu.


Unimilted 8 gates?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't even care about the chapters at this point. 

I've seen naruto's face on the mountain and him in his hokage uniform.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2014)

Can you blur it like porn from the 1990's?  That would be pretty funny.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm guessing that City is just Kishi referring that the Naruto World was held back in terms of advancing cause of the constant strife.Always could have been our Era, but it was never able to until the times of Unity and Peace bringing a golden Era to civilization.



our shinobi protagonists were always part of the problem, got it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

Now we just need alien enemies to attack and flatten the fancy new city


----------



## Epyon (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Now we just need alien enemies to attack and flatten the fancy new city



Or maybe aliens built the fancy new city?

Quick, someone get that ancient aliens whackado!


----------



## SLB (Nov 6, 2014)

it's out

here we go

Link removed


----------



## kenage (Nov 6, 2014)

chapter is out 
Link removed


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Can you blur it like porn from the 1990's?  That would be pretty funny.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like a Hinata dream sequence.


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2014)

emachina said:


> Or maybe aliens built the fancy new city?
> 
> Quick, someone get that ancient aliens whackado!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

The homo cannot be more real with this chapter spread.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

dat spread  Kishi pandering to all the fanbases


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)

Holy shit 699 didn't suck!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

I was not expecting to feel emotional over this shit.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

VAK said:


> Holy shit 699 didn't suck!



No! It didn't!


Where''so my NaruHina at?


----------



## Plot Hole (Nov 6, 2014)

I just want chapter 700.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 6, 2014)

A nice penultimate chapter.

Now where the heck is chapter 700 at?


----------



## Uruboros (Nov 6, 2014)

Just gotta wait for Chapter 700 now


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke taking the lead!!!!


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, 699. What a good chapter.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke's maturity is unparalleled.


----------



## Altair21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well there's the answer as to why Sasuke doesn't have his arm in the movie. He left before it was finished. He likely has it in the epilogue though.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2014)

ain't nobody gonna be able to read this shit properly


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

Jannoy said:


> The homo cannot be more real with this chapter spread.



except they view eachother as brothers


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

UGH why does my chest swell as I read this chapter?

Much better chapter than I expected, kudos Kishi.


----------



## illyana (Nov 6, 2014)

that was a nice chapter.
definitely worth the wait.
i'm going through too many feels right now ;_____;


----------



## NessPSI (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone else feel this(chapter 699) should be the ending and chapter 700 is just going to ruin things?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, that was quite good


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

Glenn Beck said:


> except they view eachother as brothers


Bruh I know that. Still can't deny the mixed signals Kishi gave about them throughout the series.

They're pretty much platonic soulmates at this point.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone have anyclue as to what the final page says? seems that there's some text about how the whole shinobi world is connected?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Nov 6, 2014)

I feel bad that I could care lest about 699 but with what 700 look like. I just what to see that all ready. 
Really it sound like it going to be crazy on a level never seen before..


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, I really liked 699! No complaints whatsoever, it's the ending I wanted.

Looks like all the crap is going to be clustered together in 700. Guess its too late to cancel that one?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

wait so how long after the battle does sasuke leave?? sakura's hair is longer it looks like


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm feeling a tad light at the moment.... wonder what will be the case after 700


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2014)

It really got this far.

The longest prediction thread EVER.

Now just wait for chap 700. ^^


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

That was a good chapter, I honestly hope chapter 700 is just as good.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 6, 2014)

My inner NaruSasu just shed tears


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

699 was aite.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 6, 2014)

Getting teared up. That was beautiful. I'm so glad the headband wasn't spoiled. A nice surprise. I can't get over the last 3 pages. Thank you Kishi.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

In a perfect world/manga we'd get more character interaction/exposition, but guess we gotta live with these single panel apologies from Sasuke. I really enjoyed the chapter but I get that Kishi can only do so much in 20-ish pages in the penultimate chapter.


----------



## bryntripp (Nov 6, 2014)

well, that was really good.

i'm slightly scared for 700 now.


----------



## Panaema (Nov 6, 2014)

Dafuq I really want to know what happened to Taka O_o Pity those who care for abandoned side-characters


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

I feel like a hobo from South Park, I waited for this chapter and once I get it I instantly want more and come back to waiting.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 6, 2014)

Wait. What happened to Sasuke, and who is this impostor who looks like him?


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

I was expecting both chapters to be released together now I have to wait again and can someone explain where did sasuke go?


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

Long ago there was a demon fox, that fox had nine tails.
The fox was sealed [don't know that word], and a long time passed close together. Before they knew it, they became friends.
A new calamity, the resurrection of the juubi. Something about demon and shinobi together and like this, the juubi was sealed.
The one who sealed the demon was the son of Fourth Hokage. He is called the Seventh Hokage --


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

MOHAMMAD SAQIB said:


> I was expecting both chapters to be released together now I have to wait again and can someone explain where did sasuke go?



He is going to go walk the earth in atonement.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 6, 2014)

This was a damn amazing chapter. Sasuke my boy I just... Perfect.


----------



## calimike (Nov 6, 2014)

What happen to Kakashi after Naruto become 7th Hokage?


----------



## Seon (Nov 6, 2014)

*chapter 700????*

Isn't supposed to come with 699? Lol I'm so thirsty for more. Loved this chapter.


----------



## kubik (Nov 6, 2014)

there is salt in my eyes!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2014)

calimike said:


> What happen to Kakashi after Naruto become 7th Hokage?



He and Gai go on an adventure.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 6, 2014)

Panaema said:


> Dafuq I really want to know what happened to Taka O_o Pity those who care for abandoned side-characters




Ya so many loose ends what happened to taka,  orochimaru and kabuto? What about jugo he was willing to stay with sasuke forever and how did kakashi got the title of the sixth hokage?  Did tsunade resign if she did, then whats the reason for resigning, did she got tired of hokage job or any other reason?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, Sasuke can't turn off that Rinnegan.


Still a n00b.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 6, 2014)

These past last chapters are good


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 6, 2014)

Are people still going to claim SasuSaku and NaruHina were planned? The fuck it was.

This ending is hot garbage.


----------



## harudal (Nov 6, 2014)

Right in the kokoro 
All the feels!! 
beee eee utiful


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Nov 6, 2014)

*Chapter 700?*

Guys, when are we supposed to get the chapter 700? It should release today right?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

how long till 700?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

(◡‿◡✿) sasusaku smiles
(ʘ‿ʘ✿) sasusaku apologies
(ʘ‿ʘ)ノ✿ SASUSAKU SMILES, APOLOGIES AND THANK YOUS!!!!!

i am satisfied 100%


----------



## calimike (Nov 6, 2014)

*来週の『ワンピース』の扉絵に「ナルトお疲れさんでした」という隠し文字が　流石尾田先生や *





*Spoiler*: __ 



ナルとおつカレ三でした




Oda send hidden message about Naruto?


*Spoiler*: _Update_ 



It seems there is Oda's hidden message to Kishimoto...

When we read the first (second) letter of the menu, we can see the message "ナルとおつカレ三でした".
It means "Thank you for your hard work, Naruto!"

 thanks sandman from Arlong Park Forums



Source: 

Naruto Volume 72 (last one) on sale in February.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2014)

The fact the last chapter is a fodder pairing chapter saddens me


----------



## Seon (Nov 6, 2014)

I posted the same thing and my thread got moved lol...


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, it's going to come today. They just have to finish cleaning/translating.

Damn, datThirst.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> Are people still going to claim SasuSaku and NaruHina were planned? The fuck it was.
> 
> This ending is hot garbage.


Implying this wasn't predictable as shit.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The fact the last chapter is a fodder pairing chapter saddens me



Me too. 699 should have been the end. I'm fully prepared to hate 700.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

men chapter 699 is dumb as fuck....


----------



## Sora (Nov 6, 2014)

what were you expecting?


----------



## Garudo (Nov 6, 2014)

I just noticed that Bolt painted lips on Kakashi's Face lol


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2014)

*Chapter 699 is very boring... give us 700 !*

What the tile says.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn, datThirst.



All the plebs stationing up with their keyboard for the pairing wars set to start in an hour.


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

To think that the second last chapter of Naruto would focus solely on Sasuke....


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> men chapter 699 is dumb as fuck....



Is there any manga you ever actually like?


----------



## Skull007 (Nov 6, 2014)

IT'S OUT

Link removed


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Nov 6, 2014)

Minor detail but why did Kakashi take the Hokage position from Tsunade? He didn't even want to be Hokage when she was incapacitated but now when she's still alive and well he'll take it?


----------



## Panaema (Nov 6, 2014)

Kishi introduced a white Geordi


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

i actually liked 699. wish the real ending was somewhat like this instead of everyone pairing up and having kids =_=


----------



## Rosi (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't hold all the feels


----------



## Sora (Nov 6, 2014)

no team Taka or Orochimaru

shows how much Kishi really cares about them


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 6, 2014)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

NARUHINA/SASUSAKU CONFIRMED WITHOUT A DOUBT

what a glorious chapter and not just for the ships but because naruto's dream and for his character growth. he's so mature now and wahhhhhhhhhhhh *ded*


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Shino just got a whole lot cooler with those new goggles!


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

THERE'S A LAPTOP IN THE NARUTO WORLD?!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol!!! I fucking knew Kurotsuchi would be Tsuchikage  and Anko lost her silm looks


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wait is Kiba trying to get with a crazy cat lady?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2014)

Shino became Iruka-tier?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SASUKES DAUGHTER WILL FORVER BE KNOWN AS SALAD!


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> THERE'S A LAPTOP IN THE NARUTO WORLD?!


Of  course there is, there are also fridges and other modern stuffs


----------



## Ruby (Nov 6, 2014)

Manga panda completely crashed for me xD


----------



## Panaema (Nov 6, 2014)

Not even kidding, I am massively disappointed that I was right and Kishimoto didn't give enough shit about Taka to devote  a single panel to any of them.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 6, 2014)

what the fuck is Shino actually wearing on his eyes?

Is that some kind of cyborg technology

Now I want part 3 ASAP!


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

You can read here instead:


----------



## Əyin (Nov 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wait until he starts shooting lasers from his eye


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2014)

I still can't believe it's over, no more naruto wednesdays


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

Shino went cyberpunk and Naruto has a cool laptop.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Lee's kid is super cute lol

Edit: My bad, mix up the name, it's Lee


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2014)

The TS after the movie must be bigger than we thought since Asuma's kid looks to be around 12-13 years old


----------



## adeshina365 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm crying.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 6, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Neji's kid is super cute lol


Neji is a pile of dust right now.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

As far as tech in the Naruto-verse, didn't earlier chapters show them having desktop PCs, TVs, and video games?


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Neji is a pile of dust right now.


LOL. I mix up their name, it's Lee, probably with Tenten by the look of it.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

Am I the only one who has no idea what the hell they were talking about half the time? It's like they translated different conversations. Did Salad talking to Sakura make any sense to anyone? What the hell was Kiba talking about?


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> The TS after the movie must be bigger than we thought since Asuma's kid looks to be around 12-13 years old


Probably shorter, Kurenai's kid is fully grown up now.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

emachina said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what the hell they were talking about half the time? It's like they translated different conversations. Did Salad talking to Sakura make any sense to anyone? What the hell was Kiba talking about?


Yeah, there are some mistranslations, I think Kiba is probably plotting to take over Naruto's seat


----------



## Sargerus (Nov 6, 2014)

Its over, its finally over


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Seeing Akamaru like that was quite sad  I'm still trying to grasp the fact that Naruto is over.


----------



## Karura (Nov 6, 2014)

;-;
So short.

Really short.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Naruto's abusing his kid, somebody calls Child Protection Agency.


----------



## Super Chief (Nov 6, 2014)

This shit right here is terrible


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Nov 6, 2014)

Whoa, 699 was pretty good. I didn't care for 700 but seeing that InoShikaCho are still friends was nice.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> This shit right here is terrible


Oh, Fuck off pls! Narusaku.com is still there if you want to whine


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Super Chief said:


> This shit right here is terrible



Butthurt much?  Go complain to someone who cares.


----------



## Invec (Nov 6, 2014)

lol Anko has completely let herself go, even Mei to a degree.  Kakashi and Gai look like a couple of old  talking about good old times...


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

That escalated quite quickly. These pairings bring out the worst in everyone.


----------



## emachina (Nov 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> That escalated quite quickly. These pairings bring out the worst in everyone.



I'm still laughing at the people  who up until just a half an hour ago, convinced themselves the leaked manga pages were fake because some douche on Twitter said he drew them. It's so sad you kind of have to point and laugh.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone notice that Kurenai's daughter is super hot


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Does anyone notice that Kurenai's daughter is super hot



Wait what, I thought that was a guy :amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2014)

surprisingly, i didn't hate chapter 700 as much as i initially first read the spoilers. still didn't like the whole over pairing/kids thing but it's been a good run naruto.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 6, 2014)

So is Kurenai's kid a jounin? Judging on .......................... HER clothes. It's looks like a her. right?


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 6, 2014)

AsunA said:


> So is Kurenai's kid a jounin? Judging on .......................... HER clothes. It's looks like a her. right?



Haku the Second


----------



## Karura (Nov 6, 2014)

The assistants and Kishimoto must been stressed to the core because Tsunade's clothes had a mistake so big. On one panel she has sleeves the other naked arms.


Assistant: "....fuck I inked it."
Kishimoto: " .... -internal tear- to late to redo."


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not particularly happy about everything within these final 2 chapters (mainly pairings) but I am happy overall. 


I noticed how Sasuke's daughter said Bolt resembles her.. Maybe the movie will touch on his lonely both of them feel due to their dad's being busy.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Wait what, I thought that was a guy :amazed


Get your eyes checked man, even without glasses I can see her booty under that flak jacket.


----------



## Sleepylion (Nov 6, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Haku the Second


That face is too girly for a him, plus she's got boobs and the movie's already spoiled that she's a girl


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 6, 2014)

I think these chapters left too many questions unrevealed, it felt more like an cliff hanger for part 3 than an actual ending for the series. Didn't like.


----------



## om0cha (Nov 6, 2014)

Sleepylion said:


> Get your eyes checked man, even without glasses I can see her booty under that flak jacket.



Apologies. I focus on the face, not the chest.

Edit: And you got my gender wrong. I'm not a man.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 6, 2014)

Posting in the last telegrams discussion thread.

All I find are pairing wars. So basically how these places were in 2005 when I first started.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 6, 2014)

Posting in the last telegrams discussion thread.

Can't complain about the ending since it's what the manga has been leading to since the beginning, the journey was a rough one I'll tell you what.


----------



## Kakashisauce (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not really sure what to think about the ending. There were two chapters, and it still felt ridiculously rushed. There's just too many characters endings to tie up that people have been following for years. I guess leaving it open ended (like Kakashi, Gai, Tsunande...) leaves more to the imagination, but shit....all I got to see of my favorite character was him saying he was going travelling and stepping down as the Hokage? Cool? 

And poor Yamato. He's totally possessed still and no one is wondering where he is. Yikes.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2014)

Posting in the last telegram discussion thread as everyone else


----------



## Ladlebug (Nov 6, 2014)

emachina said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what the hell they were talking about half the time? It's like they translated different conversations. Did Salad talking to Sakura make any sense to anyone? What the hell was Kiba talking about?



Yeah, I still trying to wrap myself around what's going on with Salad and Sakura's conversation. Someone help me out.

It sounds like they cut off to Kiba in mid-conversation, actually that seems to be what happening a lot in the panels. A lot of mid-conversation talking, which is kind of nice. But Kiba didn't make any sense either.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

Welp. laughed just as hard as I thought I would.


----------



## Lumia (Nov 6, 2014)

Liked it but it felt rushed.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 6, 2014)

The salt over this is hilarious! 

PS: I loved how he felt Sarada's "shannaro" !!!!


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2014)

now i get exactly why salada has to say sasuke is shannaro≒バカやろ-(≒fukko)
its like bolto has to write 'shitty dad' on narutos face on the hokage rock.


NarutoPrincess said:


> I'm not particularly happy about everything within these final 2 chapters (mainly pairings) but I am happy overall.
> 
> 
> I noticed how Sasuke's daughter said Bolt resembles her.. Maybe the movie will touch on his lonely both of them feel due to their dad's being busy.



both kids want their fathers to spend more time with them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 6, 2014)

Sasuke spitting out those deep words of wisdom.



I don't even know what to say.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for clearing that up takL.

I was like wtf?!


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> The salt over this is hilarious!
> 
> PS: I loved how he felt Sarada's "shannaro" !!!!



Erm... Isn't if indicative that this part was about Sasuke getting trailed by Zetsu?


----------



## kluang (Nov 6, 2014)

Anko really let herself go...........


----------



## falcie (Nov 6, 2014)

Posting for the lulz.
My ships became canon, all according to the plan


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> The salt over this is hilarious!
> 
> PS: I loved how he felt Sarada's "shannaro" !!!!



What he felt was seemingly connected to whatever will be in part 3 as a villain.
the way it was presented seems to indicate towards a new villain/antagonist.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Someone hold me.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 6, 2014)

vered said:


> What he felt was seemingly connected to whatever will be in part 3 as a villain.
> the way it was presented seems to indicate towards a new villain/antagonist.



Especially considering it makes someone of his calibre go to nearly draw his weapon. I'm hoping for something Oro / Kab related.


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Especially considering it makes someone of his calibre go to nearly draw his weapon. I'm hoping for something Oro / Kab related.



And we dont know what happened with them but it appears they they are free to roam as they like.
Oro is probably up to know good again.


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 6, 2014)

If Orochimaru just gets to walk away from it all, then wow. Talk about side-stepping, eh Kishi? 

That being said, I hope that Oro gets addressed in the film.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 6, 2014)

I didn't understand what the hell was going on in that last chapter. We didn't get any interactions between the main pairings either.

The series deserved better than that. What a crappy ending.


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2014)

yamato's eyes :rofl

would've been beaten before he had a chance to activate Izanami


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that A/Fourth Raikage looks like Uncle Ruckus:


----------



## Gortef (Nov 6, 2014)

That's prettymuch all I have in mind right now...


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 6, 2014)

The whole thing actually felt like a plug for the movie. As if Kishi purposely held back on any actual interactions between the main characters so you'd have to watch The Last to see that shit. 

You have no idea how much that annoys me. No doubt the way this manga has been written recently was influenced by the movie and I feel like Kishi has been forced into ending it the way he did.


----------



## catavecino (Nov 6, 2014)

sooo where the hell is kurama? inside outside?, is he out in the last page and we have to find him? o and with the city that close, the village name should be changed


----------



## Alicia (Nov 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The whole thing actually felt like a plug for the movie. As if Kishi purposely held back on any actual interactions between the main characters so you'd have to watch The Last to see that shit.
> 
> You have no idea how much that annoys me. No doubt the way this manga has been written recently was influenced by the movie and I feel like Kishi has been forced into ending it the way he did.



exactly how I feel about this.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The whole thing actually felt like a plug for the movie. As if Kishi purposely held back on any actual interactions between the main characters so you'd have to watch The Last to see that shit.
> 
> You have no idea how much that annoys me. No doubt the way this manga has been written recently was influenced by the movie and I feel like Kishi has been forced into ending it the way he did.



This is an Epilogue. And the Timeskip Epilogues are rarely focused on anything but giving each character a short scene to serve as Farewells.

And no, it would not be any different if there was no movie nor would it be any different if ships were not that popular. Timeskip showing the next generation is a natural ending to a story that continuously repeated the whole "You are the new generation, you live and fight for the next generation" theme.


----------



## Circe (Nov 6, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> The whole thing actually felt like a plug for the movie. As if Kishi purposely held back on any actual interactions between the main characters so you'd have to watch The Last to see that shit.
> 
> You have no idea how much that annoys me. No doubt the way this manga has been written recently was influenced by the movie and I feel like Kishi has been forced into ending it the way he did.


If half of what I've heard is true (the existence of Taka, Kaguya, large parts of the Senju silliness are the result of executive pressure), then I wouldn't be surprised. Maybe the pairing shit he always intended, but the ending seems nonetheless slapped together in a way that allows for further exploitation. They say that it's only going to be a short serialisation, but I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto becomes the next Dragon Ball. Even in Toriyama's case, Gohan was meant to be the new protagonist; the only reason Goku was never killed off permanently is because of meddling from the higher ups.


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2014)

what's with the dupes.. ? 



Bruce Wayne said:


> Someone hold me.



 




welp, this warps it up for me nicely. I should say it was worth the agony for the past 5 years of following Naruto just to see it end. Correction, waiting to see someone punch Sasuke in the face. He punched himself, so I'm happy. The end did not 100% satisfy me, and Naruto and Sasuke fight was too short. But Sasuke and Naruto understanding each other without words was executed well, and Naruto even looked cool at the end of the fight.

I can now put this behind me and return to following awesome mangas.


----------



## TRN (Nov 6, 2014)

catavecino said:


> sooo where the hell is kurama? inside outside?, is he out in the last page and we have to find him? o and with the city that close, the village name should be changed



inside naruto..

Look at the ground, thats not grass (it inside naruto)


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2014)

TRN said:


> inside naruto..
> 
> Look at the ground, thats not grass (it inside naruto)



Yea the ground indicates that he is sleeping inside naruto. That's the same ground as the mind ground inside of Naruto.
Hachibi is inside bee while Kyubii is inside Naruto and the other bijuus are free to roam the earth.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Nov 6, 2014)

Nayrael said:


> This is an Epilogue. And the Timeskip Epilogues are rarely focused on anything but giving each character a short scene to serve as Farewells.
> 
> And no, it would not be any different if there was no movie nor would it be any different if ships were not that popular. Timeskip showing the next generation is a natural ending to a story that continuously repeated the whole "You are the new generation, you live and fight for the next generation" theme.



You really believe the ending to this manga would be no different without a movie or a Part 3/spin-off manga in 2015? It's obvious he left things out on purpose, things that can be explained in other Naruto media yet to be released. 

Things such as: 

How Naruto and Hinata got together. The development of their relationship was totally left out of these final chapters, but of course _that is going to be the focus of the new movie_.

How Sasuke changed as a person from going on his travels, something else that will seemingly be featured in the new movie.

Come on, dude. It's as clear as day that the ending to this series would be different without these new upcoming projects. I have no doubt that _some_ of the things in 700 were always Kishi's intention, but very little.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

tenten got super hot!


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 6, 2014)

Both Sakura and Karui the ones who were teased for being flat-chested are now busty. That's what having babies does to you.


----------



## Kakashi343 (Nov 6, 2014)

Last telegrams discussion thread... damn... Well it's finally over, I can't believe it either. I for one am really sad to see it end. I have read/watched Naruto since I was 12, and I'm 21 now. It has seen me through some of the best and worst years of my life and I will always have a fondness for it. I honestly think this ending was good and I am happy with the way it turned out. My one regret is the futuristic setting of the new generation - don't know why I just wish it would have stayed the same (the village hidden in the leaves, not concrete). 

I was extremely happy with Sasuke's development, and of course Naruto's as well but I was always happy with that. The ending of 699 was really moving for me; Sasuke finally became what I always wanted him to be, a good guy - and a leaf shinobi. He was a little bitch at times throughout the series and I knew that if that didn't change I would have a dislike for him. Now that he is finally clear headed and not crazy - I truly love him as a character. I'm really interested what things go like for him when he travels the world. I hope so badly that in the film we get to see some teamwork between Sasuke and Naruto.

Overall I was happy with the pairings, I always wanted Naruto to end up with Hinata and Sasuke with Sakura so that was great. All of their kids are adorable - I especially like Salad. Didn't rly understand the Choji pairing, but I suppose it had to be someone. Don't know why Kiba chose a cat lady? 
Also, regarding the Kiba translation I think perhaps it was either a mistranslation from 6th hokage to 7th hokage, or he is telling a story about Naruto but calling him "the 7th" instead of using his name - in this case I would assume it's a story we've never seen before since I can't remember Naruto ever quitting at anything.

I think the best part about this ending was that Naruto got to achieve his dream of becoming hokage. It meant so much to me that that happened. I've been hoping for him to achieve that since I began reading this series so long ago and it's finally happened. I remember watching part 1 and thinking, "how cool would it be if Naruto becomes hokage and all the konoha 11 become jounin and Sasuke was a good guy again?" and it just happened. It's like a dream come true for me that Naruto achieved his dream. I know he's just a fictional character but for some reason I am so happy for him. He deserved this so much and now he is Hokage - what a fucking awesome ending. 

I want to thank everyone on these forums for making this series more enjoyable through discussion. Ya'll are awesome. It's been a good run, seriously. I'm gonna miss discussing on here, hopefully people will still post even thought the manga is over.

Most of all want to thank Kishi for creating this amazing series. It truly is a masterpiece and you have brought so much joy and entertainment to my life. I will always cherish the time I spent reading and watching Naruto - they truly are precious memories. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 6, 2014)

It ended about how I expected. Timeskip. Show who ended up with who to forever end the shipping BS. Piss some people off. Make others tear up. Or not. Whatever.

And as usual, Sasuke is the one who seems to be doing something actually interesting.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 6, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Both Sakura and Karui the ones who were teased for being flat-chested are now busty. That's what having babies does to you.



They sure did!


----------



## Mofo (Nov 6, 2014)

Dudes,  Kishimoto has left so much stuff open. Not only he needs to cover the events before the last movie, but the time after, and then  the stuff from 700 onwards.
I wonder how many next gen projects they are running concurrently.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 6, 2014)

Ahahaa Kishi put Luffy's Jolly Roger on Naruto's carving 
Baton pass?


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Nov 6, 2014)

What the fuck happened to Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Spiral Zetsu? Is Kishimoto actually fucking retarded?

699 was really good IMO. The series could have just ended there and I would have been satisfied.

700 was an ungodly awful piece of shit. The pairings seemed to have been just randomly selected out of a fucking hat. Seriously. Ino and Sai? Choji and Karui? What the fuck...

Also, Sasuke and Sakura makes no sense whatsoever. He doesn't fucking like her. Maybe if they had extensive buildup and had time to form a healthy relationship with loads of character development, then maybe I could see it. But no. Just a one panel remark that they fucked and had a kid.

Kishimoto is an absolute joke lol


----------



## Mofo (Nov 6, 2014)

Oda put Naruto and Kurama in OP's cover,  you might want to check that out.


----------



## catavecino (Nov 6, 2014)

TRN said:


> inside naruto..
> 
> Look at the ground, thats not grass (it inside naruto)





vered said:


> Yea the ground indicates that he is sleeping inside naruto. That's the same ground as the mind ground inside of Naruto.
> Hachibi is inside bee while Kyubii is inside Naruto and the other bijuus are free to roam the earth.



thanks for your answers


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 6, 2014)

The end. Thank God I didn't read any spoilers, what a rollercoaster of feelings.

I'm reaaaally happy for Naruto, and yeah....

Thanks for everything Kishi


----------



## Proxy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Manga Arc Poll*

I'd like to see everyone's take on their favorite arc of Naruto.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 6, 2014)

I honestly can't believe the pairings no matter how hard I try. Even if the movies are six hours long, developing a believable chemistry between these characters will be freaking impossible. What kind off a moral do Kishi want people to develop with the Sasuke/Sakura thing?

"Well if you have a teenage crush on someone and you get to know that guy later in life, and he turns out to be an unlikeable dick who treat you and all others like shit, marry him!"


----------



## Aspire300 (Nov 6, 2014)

Demetriuscapone said:


> I honestly can't believe the pairings no matter how hard I try. Even if the movies are six hours long, developing a believable chemistry between these characters will be freaking impossible. What kind off a moral do Kishi want people to develop with the Sasuke/Sakura thing?
> 
> "Well if you have a teenage crush on someone and you get to know that guy later in life, and he turns out to be an unlikeable dick who treat you and all others like shit, marry him!"



Yeah same here. 

I was left with many questions like just how Naruto tapped dat Hinata. I mean I know there were 'moments'..... but how in the world did he suddenly just decide to get 2 babies with her. And then the other pairings, don't even get me started on that. 

Some of them were somewhat obvious (like Temari and Shikamaru), but the others were just "lolwtf how"


Still can't get over how much Sakura's kid looks like Karin's. What a playa that Sasuke.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 6, 2014)

Aspire300 said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> I was left with many questions like just how Naruto tapped dat Hinata. I mean I know there were 'moments'..... but how in the world did he suddenly just decide to get 2 babies with her. And then the other pairings, don't even get me started on that.
> 
> ...



IMO, Temari and Shikamaru was only obvious because greasy fan girls from all over the world had been squeeling about it for so long. If you just go by the story, the coupling seems as unmotivated as Kiba and Ino in a couple.


----------



## Cloudane (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh

Still can't believe it's finally over  (well.... aside from the movie.... and the mini part 3 thing....).  It's still sinking in.
And he really did go full-on Harry Potter with the final chapter, heh.  All it was missing was the Hogwarts Express.  

Bolt is cute :3

Them pairings tho O______O
Sakura's kid... biological or adopted from Karin, I do wonder.
Sai and Ino?  Wherrrre did that one come frommmmm

What of Orochimaru et al?  I guess we'll probably find out in the movie or the part 3 thingy.

I'd have liked to have actually seen something of the Naruto and Hinata romance.  I feel a bit cheated there.  Maybe the anime will pad it out a bit - I hope so.
Similar with Kakashi as Hokage, it's acknowledged then it's over!

Just seems really rushed.

But all in all a satisfying ending - I love the symbolism with the statues (I wonder if we'll see Naruto and Sasuke actually AS new statues at the valley), and way things were resolved with Sasuke.  Good to finally see Naruto's face up there on the wall too.

It's been one heck of a ride eh!   Now to await what remains!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

omfg, one of the cats was under the IT...


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish we got to see Shikotsurrin and Ryuchidou but mainly Shikotsurrin. Full sized Katsuyu ftw


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2014)

So I take it anyone against that NaruHina shit is on suicide watch. lol!


----------



## the funk (Nov 7, 2014)

what a trolltastic ending


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 7, 2014)

shittiest ending ever 
sakura has no self-respect, let alone a concrete identity
all women revolve around men, or the topic of men 
men in the manga are like, herp derp don't care about women, will bang later cuz we men gotta save da wuld

fuck damn this


----------



## sweep (Nov 7, 2014)

was it implied that tenten was paired with rock lee since her panels immediately followed lee's cameo?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Stroev said:


> So I take it anyone against that NaruHina shit is on suicide watch. lol!



Most of NaruSaku.com.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 7, 2014)

sweep said:


> was it implied that tenten was paired with rock lee since her panels immediately followed lee's cameo?



Sorta. Her bowl-cut fringe is similar to Lee and the kid, so yeah...


----------



## Cloudane (Nov 7, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> shittiest ending ever
> sakura has no self-respect, let alone a concrete identity
> all women revolve around men, or the topic of men
> men in the manga are like, herp derp don't care about women, will bang later cuz we men gotta save da wuld
> ...



Must admit, it also wouldn't be my first choice of story when it comes to moving past "to have any value in the world you must be in a straight marriage and have kids" as a message.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 7, 2014)

....................


----------



## torgosatyr (Nov 7, 2014)

Cloudane said:


> Must admit, it also wouldn't be my first choice of story when it comes to moving past "to have any value in the world you must be in a straight marriage and have kids" as a message.



And of course it's the Liberals who come in whining at the end about the characters being happy and having peaceful lives in a time of peace, no surprise there, have these guys ever read any other manga? Full Metal Alchemist? Dragonball? why were there no complaints with those characters getting married and having children huh? what about Avatar the Last Airbender? you disgust me.
Does Sakura, and Chiyo beating Sasori, and then Sakura saving untold numbers of lives and keeping Naruto's heart beating when he was at the brink of death mean nothing to these people? do you even have a concept of what "love" is? guess not if you've been in America's public school system (I.E. america's atheist, socialist indoctrination centers.)
Tsunade doesn't look like she's married does that mean she has no value? do you even think before posting? for being supposedly "open minded" these people sure have a lot of hatred for anything that doesn't conform to their view of how things should be.

What's next Google claimed to be racist because their background is colored white? you ****ing hypocrites, talk about a lot of salt for when the story doesn't end the way you wanted it to typical ungrateful americans ?_?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Cloudane said:


> Must admit, it also wouldn't be my first choice of story when it comes to moving past "to have any value in the world you must be in a straight marriage and have kids" as a message.



What the actual fuck....I hope my reading comprehension is shit right now and you don't mean what I think you do.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 8, 2014)

Cloudane said:


> Must admit, it also wouldn't be my first choice of story when it comes to moving past "to have any value in the world you must be in a straight marriage and have kids" as a message.



thanks to japan being stuck in its imperialist/post-war cog


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Nov 8, 2014)

I would not change the ending! NaruHina kids, Naruto laying his head on Hinata's big pillow boobs! Althought I was kind of a Ino-Sasu fan... & I'm glad the author didn't forget about Samui & her bro!


----------



## Karsh (Nov 8, 2014)

Just what in the hell was Kish smoking. This series is an utter mess and the ending confirmed it as scraping the bottom of the barrel of awful. 
So much that is wrong on all levels in this story, but I guess it was a train crash losing pieces just waiting to crash phenominally against a wall.

Good riddance.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2014)

After 10+ years of reading Naruto it's a kind of strange to see it finished..


----------



## Shaz (Nov 8, 2014)

cu naruto.


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 3, 2018)

Edo tensei

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 2


----------

